# Is self diagnosis ok?



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm 100% sure that I have the disorders that have but I was not "officially" diagnosed with some of them. Is this ok? I know some of you will probably tell me that I might not have these problems but I'm definitely sure I have them.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well i diagnosed myself with SA, cos otherwise it would go undiagnosed, or worse i would have to go through the process of meeting my doctor to convince her that SA (and other mental illnesses) do actually exist! that would be mentally painful and not even worth the energy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some things are self-evident. If someone falls off a ladder and a bone is sticking out of their arm I can diagnose that as a broken arm despite my total lack of medical training.

It literally took a psychiatrist a matter of seconds to diagnose me with SA in 2001. I went to participate in a clinical trial. His research assistant had me fill out a pile of tests and questioned me extensively for about two hours. I'm sure she quickly noticed I could be the poster boy for SA.

After all that questioning and tests she took the results to her boss, the psychiatrist, and he officially certified the obvious: I have SA.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup. I've done it and am currently doing it. I never had any doubt that I had SAD, the full disorder. And after my first meeting with my therapist, she agreed. The other, which she hasn't agreed to 'yet', is having Depersonalization Disorder. I'm willing to bet a lot of money that I have it. I've never been so sure of anything. I actually know more about it than my doctors, so...


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

There's a danger of reading into the diagnosis and making a subconscious effort to live up to it, and depending on the phrasing it's possible to diagnose oneself with anything from asperger's to advanced imminent serial killer with god delusions syndrome. 

But like UltraShy said some things are self evident.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's ask some medical students shall we?


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

I trust my own view more than someone who has no real understanding of it other than what he was told in school or read from a book. Nobody will care as much about or pay as much attention to yourself as you. I had my body ruined by doctors who thought they were pretty smart and good. They were proven wrong but at my expense and with no consequence on their part. At this point I wish I could just get the meds I know help me and not even bother with doctors or pharmacists. They are a waste of money for me.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. You're right, I have done the research and trust myself enough to make my own diagnosis.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zookeeper said:


> Let's ask some medical students shall we?


Clearly, some can take it way too far thinking that a headache means brain tumor when it most likely just means you have a headache.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The problem with self-diagnosis is the patient always assumes the worst.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Being diagnosed with a mental illness isn't a life sentence. It's supposed to be used as a tool to point you in the right direction of treatment. So sure, it's fine if you think you have a certain disorder, but what's the point of knowing it if you're not seeking help? And of course, keep in mind that being diagnosed with social anxiety doesn't mean you have it for life. Too often, people let the diagnosis define them. Just use it as a starting point.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, I diagnosed myself in 1999. No one can feel this awful and think that there is nothing wrong with them.


----------

